# Day Maid in Dubai



## jypetes (Dec 10, 2009)

I am currently living in two bed apartment in Dubai. My wife and I are expecting a baby in July and I am wondering if anyone can help with advising me on getting a day Nanny for when my wife has to go back to work? I have tried most day nanny agencys but they will only offer a max of 8hrs a day and we will need a minimum of 11hrs! can anyone help???

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

jypetes said:


> I am currently living in two bed apartment in Dubai. My wife and I are expecting a baby in July and I am wondering if anyone can help with advising me on getting a day Nanny for when my wife has to go back to work? I have tried most day nanny agencys but they will only offer a max of 8hrs a day and we will need a minimum of 11hrs! can anyone help???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete


That is a long day for a live-out nanny. When you factor in transportation time, it will likely be 12+ hours for the nanny. So if works, say 7 a.m. til 6 p.m., she would be working from 6:30 a.m. to 6:30 p.m., possibly longer. That is probably why the agency only offers 8 hrs. I think if people expect the nanny to work longer than that, they would normally live in


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

jypetes said:


> I am currently living in two bed apartment in Dubai. My wife and I are expecting a baby in July and I am wondering if anyone can help with advising me on getting a day Nanny for when my wife has to go back to work? I have tried most day nanny agencys but they will only offer a max of 8hrs a day and we will need a minimum of 11hrs! can anyone help???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete


That is a long day for a nanny, especially one that has to commute. When you factor in transportation time, it will likely be 12+ hours for the nanny. So if works, say 7 a.m. til 6 p.m., she would be working from 6:30 a.m. to 6:30 p.m., possibly longer. That is probably why the agency only offers 8 hrs. I think if people expect the nanny to work longer than that, they would normally live in


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

why dont you hire full time maid for a year atleast. as far as i know they are not very expensive besides your wife will need help as working mother its very tiring to work, feed baby, etc. 
Babies really makes diffrence........ask me! i have twins


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

samfurah said:


> why dont you hire full time maid for a year atleast. as far as i know they are not very expensive besides your wife will need help as working mother its very tiring to work, feed baby, etc.
> Babies really makes diffrence........ask me! i have twins


:confused2:

I think he is asking about a full time nanny, not a maid. Or are they same thing? I don't really understand the difference anymore. Some people have maids with no childcare experience, pay them dirt wages, then expect them to be responsible for their children...Oh don't get me started :


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

nola said:


> :confused2:
> 
> I think he is asking about a full time nanny, not a maid. Or are they same thing? I don't really understand the difference anymore. Some people have maids with no childcare experience, pay them dirt wages, then expect them to be responsible for their children...Oh don't get me started :


OH Nola... you trouble maker you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> OH Nola... you trouble maker you!


Me? Never! :angel:


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

nola said:


> :confused2:
> 
> Some people have maids with no childcare experience, pay them dirt wages, then expect them to be responsible for their children...Oh don't get me started :


If all the expats actually had a certified nanny, they wouldn't be able to afford one. Do they really think that if they had a certified nanny that the nanny would be pushing the trolley for them in Geant? and toting the bags to the car? I don't think so.

But hey, doesn't "nanny" sound so much better??? Kind of like telling someone that the cubic zirconia ring on their finger is actually a diamond. Same same right?


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

ooo yaa nola! its nanny not maid ! actually i got help by keeping fulltime maid and she was really nice with babies so posted from experience i had,also for working mother with baby needs help in household work ......and yaah! certified nanny would be little hard to get .....i Guess ...not sure though


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

samfurah said:


> why dont you hire full time maid for a year atleast. as far as i know they are not very expensive besides your wife will need help as working mother its very tiring to work, feed baby, etc.
> Babies really makes diffrence........ask me! i have twins



Maybe because they don't want someone living in their house 24/7, and would enjoy actually taking care of the baby once they get home ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Maybe because they don't want someone living in their house 24/7, and would enjoy actually taking care of the baby once they get home ?


I think what samfurah meant was hire a fulltime maid, rather than a nanny, not necessarily someone who lives in. Working all day as a nanny/maid and living out qualifies are full time.

anyway, there is nothing wrong with having someone living in the house 24/7. Everyone has different needs, wants, etc. It doesn't mean the nanny is looking after the baby 24/7. It could mean the nanny is shopping for food, helping prepare meals, clean up afterward, etc. to the parents can spend time with the baby and not have to do the mundane, boring things that take away from that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Sunset said:


> If all the expats actually had a certified nanny, they wouldn't be able to afford one. Do they really think that if they had a certified nanny that the nanny would be pushing the trolley for them in Geant? and toting the bags to the car? I don't think so.
> 
> But hey, doesn't "nanny" sound so much better??? Kind of like telling someone that the cubic zirconia ring on their finger is actually a diamond. Same same right?


No, I don't think it is the same same. I don't really know how you can compare having a fake stone instead of a real one to paying someone dirt wages without qualifications to look after children instead of someone qualified to do it.

I don't think I mentioned the word certified. I was just responding to samfurah who seemed to be suggesting that Pete get a full time maid which isn't expensive, in response to his post that he is looking for a full time nanny. I was just pointing out that, while a maid can be inexpensive, it doesn't mean she/he would have childcare experience. In short, you get what you pay for


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

jypetes said:


> I am currently living in two bed apartment in Dubai. My wife and I are expecting a baby in July and I am wondering if anyone can help with advising me on getting a day Nanny for when my wife has to go back to work? I have tried most day nanny agencys but they will only offer a max of 8hrs a day and we will need a minimum of 11hrs! can anyone help???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete


Pete, I didn't mean to sound judgmental in my posts. In short, though, I think you will be very lucky to find a live out nanny to work 11 hours a day. Most would not have a vehicle, so would rely on public transportation, so that would mean their working hours are 12 or more likely 13 hours. As I mentioned earlier, I think that if they have to work more than 8 they would normally live in. You might need to check labour laws about that

You're in a difficult position. I think Dubai is a very difficult place when you have a baby or small child, as it is not like other countries where there are so many other options. You may have to find other options - possibly daycare? Or could she live in, even temporarily and you think about getting a bigger place?


Anyway, good luck with your search


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

nola said:


> I think what samfurah meant was hire a fulltime maid, rather than a nanny, not necessarily someone who lives in. Working all day as a nanny/maid and living out qualifies are full time.
> 
> anyway, there is nothing wrong with having someone living in the house 24/7. Everyone has different needs, wants, etc. It doesn't mean the nanny is looking after the baby 24/7. It could mean the nanny is shopping for food, helping prepare meals, clean up afterward, etc. to the parents can spend time with the baby and not have to do the mundane, boring things that take away from that.


Which is it Nanny or Maid? There is a huge difference, in many ways, between a qualified NANNY, whose sole purpose is to take care of the children, and a HOUSEMAID/BABYSITTER - not just that one is terribly underpaid and not qualified. 

Many mothers who do not have the benefit of a MAID manage to work, do all those "mundane" chores you describe and manage to spend time with the baby and husband. Although you wouldn't find one in the UAE - the shame of doing it yourself!

A nanny is generally someone who is college educated in the field related to child care. They are prepared for certain situations that could arise with a child (first aid), as well as the nurturing and development of the child - language, manners, teaching responsibility, etc. 

Do you see how maids take care of the child(ren) they are watching over? Generally they sit on the mobile or shake a rattle or toss a ball. Like you said, you get what you pay for and 99% of Madams here wouldn't pay for a qualified nanny as it's just not in the budget. Besides, why pay for a nanny when you can get really cheap labor?? 

Would you put Elin Nordegren in the same category as the maids in Dubai?

Fake stone: Maid unqualified, uncertified - cheap labor
Real stone: Nanny - qualified, certified - expensive employee


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Sunset said:


> Which is it Nanny or Maid? There is a huge difference, in many ways, between a qualified NANNY, whose sole purpose is to take care of the children, and a HOUSEMAID/BABYSITTER - not just that one is terribly underpaid and not qualified.
> 
> Many mothers who do not have the benefit of a MAID manage to work, do all those "mundane" chores you describe and manage to spend time with the baby and husband. Although you wouldn't find one in the UAE - the shame of doing it yourself!
> 
> ...


It doesn't appear that you understand what I was saying. Maybe you could go back and reread what I posted? 

I am well aware of the difference between a nanny and maid - you don't need to have a go at me. Again, read my posts

But yes, many mothers AND fathers are superwomen and men and manage to do all those things themselves. It doesn't mean they have to or need to, and it doesn't mean they shouldn't have any help. Your comments come across as being very judgmental. I assume you must be one of those parents you refer to and can do everything - good for you. But in a place like Dubai, where most people don't have family support around them, it is not always easy. So if you can find someone to clean up the dinner dishes so you can take your kid for a walk, instead of having to say "sorry I'm busy cleaning" to your kid when he/she wants to do something with you - well, I think it can make everyone in the family happier all around.


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

jypetes said:


> I am currently living in two bed apartment in Dubai. My wife and I are expecting a baby in July and I am wondering if anyone can help with advising me on getting a day Nanny for when my wife has to go back to work? I have tried most day nanny agencys but they will only offer a max of 8hrs a day and we will need a minimum of 11hrs! can anyone help???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete



call Howdramaids, google their contact information or PM me and I will give it to you. They might be able to help you. I looked into getting a full time maid without sponsoring and they were the only agency that offered that service but they did not have one available then but may be they do now. 
If you want someone to work 11 hours a day, i think you will need to offer accommodation. Alternatively, hire them a place and they can commute to yours daily.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

nola said:


> It doesn't appear that you understand what I was saying. Maybe you could go back and reread what I posted?
> 
> I am well aware of the difference between a nanny and maid - you don't need to have a go at me. Again, read my posts
> 
> But yes, many mothers AND fathers are superwomen and men and manage to do all those things themselves. It doesn't mean they have to or need to, and it doesn't mean they shouldn't have any help. Your comments come across as being very judgmental. I assume you must be one of those parents you refer to and can do everything - good for you. But in a place like Dubai, where most people don't have family support around them, it is not always easy. So if you can find someone to clean up the dinner dishes so you can take your kid for a walk, instead of having to say "sorry I'm busy cleaning" to your kid when he/she wants to do something with you - well, I think it can make everyone in the family happier all around.


Not having a go at you. And no, I'm not supermom. I'm discussing the difference between a proper nanny and a housemaid while you are discussing the NEED for a housemaid. I do hope you pay your housemaid well. 

My comments are based on what I see and hear in Dubai (over the past 14 years). I think its very insulting to a proper nanny who made the investment in themselves through education and courses to put unskilled, uneducated housemaids in the same category. Apples and oranges.

I don't wash and dry dishes, I let my dishwasher do that (I'm talking about the electrical kind).


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Sunset said:


> Not having a go at you. And no, I'm not supermom. I'm discussing the difference between a proper nanny and a housemaid while you are discussing the NEED for a housemaid. I do hope you pay your housemaid well.
> 
> My comments are based on what I see and hear in Dubai (over the past 14 years). I think its very insulting to a proper nanny who made the investment in themselves through education and courses to put unskilled, uneducated housemaids in the same category. Apples and oranges.
> 
> I don't wash and dry dishes, I let my dishwasher do that (I'm talking about the electrical kind).


I don't have a maid, I was just defending parents who need or want help. I don't think there is anything wrong with it. Not everyone has a dishwasher

But I do agree about nannies. I guess you do not have one? There is no way you would find one with the qualifications you are talking about in Dubai

I'm sure you are right about SOME maids talking on their mobile. But there are also excellent, loving caregivers in Dubai who are very responsible. They may not be college educated, just as many parents aren't, but can still do a great job. I do think, though, that people should be discriminating when choosing one and pay a fair wage, not be cheap just because they can


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

nola said:


> anyway, there is nothing wrong with having someone living in the house 24/7.


I am not saying it is wrong to do so, I am saying it's not what they want.

If I ask where to play basket ball, I don't want anyone explaining to me how it would be much better for me to go and play cricket.



nola said:


> Everyone has different needs, wants, etc.


My point exactly. They define their needs, why explain to them they should need something else ?




nola said:


> It doesn't mean the nanny is looking after the baby 24/7. It could mean the nanny is shopping for food, helping prepare meals, clean up afterward, etc. to the parents can spend time with the baby and not have to do the mundane, boring things that take away from that.


Confusion between nanny and maid much ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nola said:


> I'm sure you are right about SOME maids talking on their mobile. But there are also excellent, loving caregivers in Dubai who are very responsible. They may not be college educated, just as many parents aren't, but can still do a great job. I do think, though, that people should be discriminating when choosing one and pay a fair wage, not be cheap just because they can


I agree on that. Some of them are just cleaners, but some of them are cleaners and good caregivers as well. You can't generalise on this one. My ex boss had a nanny working for them from the Philippines, Marissa. She started with them as a maid but later on was 'promoted' to full time nany  she lived in the house with them and had her own bedroom, an actual bedroom, not a maids room, and another maid was hired to replace her. Basically she became part of the family. No qualifications whatsoever, just a generous, decent and loving lady who cared about their children a lot. Him and his wife were by far my definition of super mom and super dad, had 3 beautiful and well behaved kids and they partially own the company i work for, so they simply had no time to clean their huge villa, and since the wife worked a mix of full time and part time they did need help with the kids. I see nothing wrong with that. They had a great life here and the kids got plenty of quality time with their parents. I grew up in a huge house and I wish my mum had spent less time cleaning and more time playing with me and my brother!! Anyway, back to the story, when the time came for my boss and his wife to return home they could not bare the idea of her staying behind, so they tried to take her with them to Oz but because she had no formal qualifications and the emigration laws for Australia do not have a category for domestic help and they couldn't find a loophole she had to stay behind and is now working for a local family, who sadly, treats her quite badly. She's just one I know but I bet there are many maids who would make great nannies, so bad they didn't have the opportunity to receive formal training and that a lot of them are good nannies even if they get paid as maids only.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Lita_Rulez said:


> I am not saying it is wrong to do so, I am saying it's not what they want.
> 
> If I ask where to play basket ball, I don't want anyone explaining to me how it would be much better for me to go and play cricket.
> 
> ...


OK, maybe I misunderstood your post. When I first read it, it seemed like you were suggesting that people who have live-in help don't want to look after their baby when they get home. 

And I wasn't trying to define anyone's needs. If you go back, you will see that someone suggested hiring a maid rather than a nanny because a maid is cheaper. Seems like this whole thread is misunderstood.

Confusion between a nanny and maid much? So you mean only a maid and not a nanny would shop for food, help prepare meals, clean up, etc?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

nola said:


> I don't have a maid, I was just defending parents who need or want help. I don't think there is anything wrong with it. Not everyone has a dishwasher
> 
> But I do agree about nannies. I guess you do not have one? There is no way you would find one with the qualifications you are talking about in Dubai
> 
> I'm sure you are right about SOME maids talking on their mobile. But there are also excellent, loving caregivers in Dubai who are very responsible. They may not be college educated, just as many parents aren't, but can still do a great job. I do think, though, that people should be discriminating when choosing one and pay a fair wage, not be cheap just because they can


Nope, no nanny. There are a handful of expats who actually have nannies that they brought with them or recruited from western countries. It is about the qualify of care that you want to give your child. The same as a parent is concerned about the quality of education they want to provide for their child(ren). What does it say for the mother than is having trouble with the housemaid (chores, attitude, etc) but won't replace that housemaid because their child(ren) are too close to that person? Apparently the housemaid must spend considerable time for that bond to be so strong that it would disturb the child if that person was removed from their life.

I agree, there are many housemaids who make great babysitters. 

Parenting is instinctive. A babysitter is someone who watches your child, creates a bond because of the time spent with the child(ren), but does not take the place of being a parent, although its quite unfortunate because many of them become a surrogate parent.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont understand why people do not help maids that come into their family. Taking night courses that may run a few thousand dirham a semester seems very little when families are getting 30,000 dirhams a month. I know this is off topic, but they are paid very little. A couple (work related person I know as they are not my type of people) the other day text me to go out to dinner with them. 300 dirhams each.... on a week night. They do this three or four nights a week and then thur and fri brunches... I dont even want to guess how much they spend in those two days alone! And they have a maid they pay 1500 dirhams to.  I get so pee'd just thinking of the situation. It is very sad to me that people think so little of their maids but spend so extravagantly on things that really will not matter at the end of the month. Sending someone to an educational program will mean that in two or three years time, that person can have a life where they had no hope to be anything more then a maid. Even educational courses that will help them in being an educated nanny in the future would be something that would help their family as well as future families and the maid... 

I am sorry if I sound like a stuck radio... but how people come here and make usually quite a bit more then they so at home, but think it is ok to pay someone 1/4 what you would pay them for their time in their home country, bewilders me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Sunset said:


> Nope, no nanny. There are a handful of expats who actually have nannies that they brought with them or recruited from western countries. It is about the qualify of care that you want to give your child. The same as a parent is concerned about the quality of education they want to provide for their child(ren). What does it say for the mother than is having trouble with the housemaid (chores, attitude, etc) but won't replace that housemaid because their child(ren) are too close to that person? Apparently the housemaid must spend considerable time for that bond to be so strong that it would disturb the child if that person was removed from their life.
> 
> I agree, there are many housemaids who make great babysitters.
> 
> Parenting is instinctive. A babysitter is someone who watches your child, creates a bond because of the time spent with the child(ren), but does not take the place of being a parent, although its quite unfortunate because many of them become a surrogate parent.


I didn't know that anyone from a western country could work here as a nanny, guess I was wrong


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe the use of the word nanny in this thread has been used incorrectly, if a nanny is someone who has to be college educated.

Maybe caregiver would be a better word


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> I agree on that. Some of them are just cleaners, but some of them are cleaners and good caregivers as well. You can't generalise on this one. My ex boss had a nanny working for them from the Philippines, Marissa. She started with them as a maid but later on was 'promoted' to full time nany  she lived in the house with them and had her own bedroom, an actual bedroom, not a maids room, and another maid was hired to replace her. Basically she became part of the family. No qualifications whatsoever, just a generous, decent and loving lady who cared about their children a lot. Him and his wife were by far my definition of super mom and super dad, had 3 beautiful and well behaved kids and they partially own the company i work for, so they simply had no time to clean their huge villa, and since the wife worked a mix of full time and part time they did need help with the kids. I see nothing wrong with that. They had a great life here and the kids got plenty of quality time with their parents. I grew up in a huge house and I wish my mum had spent less time cleaning and more time playing with me and my brother!! Anyway, back to the story, when the time came for my boss and his wife to return home they could not bare the idea of her staying behind, so they tried to take her with them to Oz but because she had no formal qualifications and the emigration laws for Australia do not have a category for domestic help and they couldn't find a loophole she had to stay behind and is now working for a local family, who sadly, treats her quite badly. She's just one I know but I bet there are many maids who would make great nannies, so bad they didn't have the opportunity to receive formal training and that a lot of them are good nannies even if they get paid as maids only.


I completely agree!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Sunset said:


> Nope, no nanny. There are a handful of expats who actually have nannies that they brought with them or recruited from western countries. It is about the qualify of care that you want to give your child. The same as a parent is concerned about the quality of education they want to provide for their child(ren). What does it say for the mother than is having trouble with the housemaid (chores, attitude, etc) but won't replace that housemaid because their child(ren) are too close to that person? Apparently the housemaid must spend considerable time for that bond to be so strong that it would disturb the child if that person was removed from their life.
> 
> I agree, there are many housemaids who make great babysitters.
> 
> Parenting is instinctive. A babysitter is someone who watches your child, creates a bond because of the time spent with the child(ren), but does not take the place of being a parent, although its quite unfortunate because many of them become a surrogate parent.


Sorry but this comes across as rather racist and elitist. To suggest that nannies from western countries provide better quality of child care is just, well, wrong, and that housemaids make great "babysitters" is pejorative. I couldn't agree more with the last sentence in Izzy's post


----------

